# Giant Ridesense and magnets



## sep1988 (24 May 2013)

I have recently got a new giant bike which came with Ridesense. I have since got a garmin and have managed to get everything else working well except for the cadence. 

Am I right in thinking the small round magnet goes on the spoke so that it passes the sensor, or should it pass over the stick bit that is inside the frame? And the magnet to go on the crank arm, does this go on the one that is on the side of the Ridesence as apposed to the one that would be facing it? (I suppose near side or far side would of been easier to describe).

The Ridesense has a little green light on it and when I first set it up when the magnet passed over it the light would flash but nothing came up on the Garmin, now the light only flashed intermittently when the magnet passes. Is this because I haven't put the crank arm magnet on yet?

Hope someone can a) understand the above and b) help ! Thank-you muchly in advance !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2013)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/backo...products/manuals/2012/RideSense_manual_V2.pdf


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2013)

I had a cycle computer with cadence fitted to my new bike and halfway through the second ride the cadence stopped registering. Apparently the wheel magnet needs to be within 5mm of the sensor and the crankshaft magnet needs to be within 3mm (i think), there was a little screw in the sensor that allowed me to adjust the position of the two sensors either closer together or further apart, moved it a couple of mm further apart (closer to the sensors) and problem solved.


----------



## Cyclopathic (25 May 2013)

I get my butler to run along side me with a stop watch so that he can time my cadence and give me a commentary.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but can anyone tell me what a constant red light on my ridesense indicates ?
All of a sudden it's not picking up any of my magnets/sensors


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Jan 2016)

Not off the top of my head, but if you've had it a while... low battery?


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Not off the top of my head, but if you've had it a while... low battery?


Tried two new batteries and still the same. Magnets and sensors are positioned correctly also. So annoying


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Jan 2016)

Sounds like it's broke


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2016)

Cyclopathic said:


> I get my butler to run along side me with a stop watch so that he can time my cadence and give me a commentary.


Why do you do that.............do you not have a wife ?


----------

